# My Akita x



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

19 weeks old now and about 45 pounds.

Not sure how everyone here feels about crosses,but both her parents were working security dogs and so far I really like this bitch,very eager to please,confident,aloof with strangers and easy to train.

I'll post more as she grows for anyone curious what this cross looks like when mature.


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Another


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

wow, she is beautiful! I would love to see more pictures as she grows.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Very pretty girl!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She is very pretty. Please be cautious with this cross. Akitas can get very real, very fast. This is a cross that will need to be handled properly.


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> She is very pretty. Please be cautious with this cross. Akitas can get very real, very fast. This is a cross that will need to be handled properly.





Sabis mom said:


> She is very pretty. Please be cautious with this cross. Akitas can get very real, very fast. This is a cross that will need to be handled properly.


Do you have much experience with working Akitas or Akita/GSD x's?

I have known a few and looked after a site for about 6-7 months where one handler had a couple (not related to my bitch),you reckon they mature quickly?
Not a loaded questions by the way,I'd really like to hear of any experience you have with them.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

What a beauty! Powerful cross, stay on the training and enjoy it


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies,she is very cute, a bit too cute for me to comfortably take out in public for now!
I need to get a big ugly dog next to keep people away.

That used to be this bitches job,people would risk walking into traffic to get away from her,she was probably the friendliest and stablest dog I've owned.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I owned a cross, a good friend owned a cross and I have know a couple of Akita breeders. Akitas should be fairly similar to GSD's in many traits. Both are very family oriented, loyal and protective, aloof with strangers. The difference is that Akitas display very real aggression and can react violently to trespassers, real or imagined. They are also very prone to dog aggression, animal aggression in general. Good breeders are highly selective about where they are placed. I have NEVER heard of any reputable security firm using them. If you are honest with yourself, find a trainer who has some experience with them because this cross can be volatile. This is not a time to get hung up on ego. 
Don't get me wrong, I like Akitas, and these crosses can be great. Violence or rough handling will lead to disaster, and you can forget about the clicker. You need a balanced, knowledgeable trainer.
She is a very pretty girl, do your homework and do right by her.


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I owned a cross, a good friend owned a cross and I have know a couple of Akita breeders. Akitas should be fairly similar to GSD's in many traits. Both are very family oriented, loyal and protective, aloof with strangers. The difference is that Akitas display very real aggression and can react violently to trespassers, real or imagined. They are also very prone to dog aggression, animal aggression in general. Good breeders are highly selective about where they are placed. I have NEVER heard of any reputable security firm using them. If you are honest with yourself, find a trainer who has some experience with them because this cross can be volatile. This is not a time to get hung up on ego.
> Don't get me wrong, I like Akitas, and these crosses can be great. Violence or rough handling will lead to disaster, and you can forget about the clicker. You need a balanced, knowledgeable trainer.
> She is a very pretty girl, do your homework and do right by her.


I imagine things are very different over here,the dog's a security dog if the handler says it's a security dog,usually only the big companies require any training records or qualifications,the dogs are never off lead and I've never heard them being required to track.
The pure Malinois and Shepherds do look better if you're going to be seen by the public,though I know one old fella who runs a small firm and he has only ever used Akitas in what must be 25+ years,it's not unheard of for people to use Presas,American bulldogs and bandogs too.

I'm lucky in that I know a few very good trainers who are always on hand to help,especially my friend and ex-boss (who I'm sure is playing the long game and going to use it to guilt trip me in the future to cover sites when he's stuck).


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

She is beautiful. But the only one breed I worry about aggression-wise is the Akita. Like others said, take her seriously. She is a cute pup right now so keep up her socialization and stay in charge of her. Keep her in classes and out of dog parks.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> I owned a cross, a good friend owned a cross and I have know a couple of Akita breeders. Akitas should be fairly similar to GSD's in many traits. Both are very family oriented, loyal and protective, aloof with strangers. The difference is that Akitas display very real aggression and can react violently to trespassers, real or imagined. They are also very prone to dog aggression, animal aggression in general. Good breeders are highly selective about where they are placed. I have NEVER heard of any reputable security firm using them. If you are honest with yourself, find a trainer who has some experience with them because this cross can be volatile. This is not a time to get hung up on ego.
> Don't get me wrong, I like Akitas, and these crosses can be great. Violence or rough handling will lead to disaster, and you can forget about the clicker. You need a balanced, knowledgeable trainer.
> She is a very pretty girl, do your homework and do right by her.


What Sabis's mom said! The owner of the kennel I used to work for had Akitas, and they tried to kill on of her Pembroke Welsh corgis. The kennel helper got seriously bitten trying to save the corgi. One of the female developed aggression towards the other Akitas she shared a kennel with, and had to be separated from them.

They are very strong dogs, and very strong willed. The owner loved them but could not handle them, until I showed her how to properly used a prong collar.

I never had any aggression directed at me, though. I DID get hurt when one of them decided to body-check me as it was running past me to get into its indoor kennel, but I'd put that down to lack of respect rather than aggression. Knocked me off my feet, and I caught my fingers in the chain link fence on my way down, which hurt like ****!


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

I am very carefully socialising her,I've owned powerful and highly aggressive dogs before the extreme management (constantly checking hardware;chains,locks,gates etc),the constant vigilance and stress and the 2 am walks aren't things I'm keen on repeating.


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Sunsilver said:


> What Sabis's mom said! The owner of the kennel I used to work for had Akitas, and they tried to kill on of her Pembroke Welsh corgis. The kennel helper got seriously bitten trying to save the corgi. One of the female developed aggression towards the other Akitas she shared a kennel with, and had to be separated from them.
> 
> They are very strong dogs, and very strong willed. The owner loved them but could not handle them, until I showed her how to properly used a prong collar.
> 
> I never had any aggression directed at me, though. I DID get hurt when one of them decided to body-check me as it was running past me to get into its indoor kennel, but I'd put that down to lack of respect rather than aggression. Knocked me off my feet, and I caught my fingers in the chain link fence on my way down, which hurt like ****!



No offence,but that sounds like some kennel sunsilver!
They're kennelling powerful dogs together and can't break a very one sided fight without getting chewed up.
Sounds like sheer luck dogs weren't getting killed and people badly hurt.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, there's a number of good reasons I no longer work there. She fired me one step ahead of me giving her notice!


----------

